# Commercial Snow Services/Removal - Northern Virginia



## cswensen (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking for snow contractor to service commercial properties. Must have sand/salt spreader mounted on back of vehicle. General liability and auto insurance are mandatory. Please call as soon as possible at 617-323-3900 or email 
[email protected]


----------

